
President Obama Signs Bill Making Internet Service Tax Ban Permanent - Imagenuity
http://consumerist.com/2016/02/24/president-signs-bill-making-internet-service-tax-ban-permanent/
======
Imagenuity
from the article: "The amendment itself is rather simple. It removes the end
date on the existing tax ban, thereby making it permanent. Additionally, it
establishes an end date of June 30, 2020 for those few states — Hawaii, New
Mexico, North Dakota, Ohio, South Dakota, Texas, and Wisconsin — that are
still collecting sales tax on Internet services."

